# Favorite hairstyle on women?



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Which hairstyle do you find most beautiful on women?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Depends on the construction of their face.
Generally I'm all for long, loose styles, but there are a few short styles which really bring out the features of certain facial structures. Buns can be delightful, and braids quite pretty, and the way pony tails swish about is rather enchanting at times... so I don't know. I just like shiny hair, ideally shiny curly hair...


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Any hairstyle except dreadlocks.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Long loose, and long ponytail is good too. But the absolute pinnacle of female hair is long, loose hair with a hairband. :mushy


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Pigtails


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Short hairstyles in general.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Longish and scruffy is my favourite.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Ape in space said:


> Long loose, and long ponytail is good too. But the absolute pinnacle of female hair is long, loose hair with a hairband. :mushy


 I agree with the simian.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Any hairstyle except dreadlocks.


Id go with that option I think. Hair style depends on the face and the person expressing themselves. Which is all fine by me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Every girls looks good with curly hairs.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

h00dz said:


> TicklemeRingo said:
> 
> 
> > Any hairstyle except dreadlocks.
> ...


:stu

I think dreadlocks are f***ing awesome


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

:no


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Long ponytail.

I like the sporty look.

Or this.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I find these options weird.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> :stu
> 
> I think dreadlocks are f***ing awesome


Yeah I love dreadlocks on men and women.

I wouldn't no where to begin with voting, so I'll comment as I usually do.  I guess my favourite hairstyle for women depends on the woman and what suits them best because it varies. I guess I have a preference for long hair (it's the same with guys for me )


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

I usually like long, slightly curly/wavy hair... pretty boring, I know. I've finally grown out my own hair to below my breasts, but it's really fine and unhealthy so I can't get it to look how I want.
But I saw this one asian girl on instagram (I use it to stalk pretty girls and fashion pictures, don't judge me) with really short hair and she was literally the most beautiful girl I ever saw, so I guess it can depend on the person.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

All of the above


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

A jeez i would depend very much on the girl, if the hair style suits her it looks really good. i doo like an ol flapper bob, but anything with a fringe, especially a really short fringe.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy as **** I have the favorite hairstyle. Woop woop!


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I find these options weird.


Lol. They are pretty standard styles.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> Lol. They are pretty standard styles.


I meant that most of them seem like updos and such rather than haircuts. Maybe that's what you wanted to ask about, though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, the responses aren't very mixed. :lol
Probably short ponytails. Most other girls seem to be able to pull it off well.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

probably a weave but it doesnt matter cause that **** is gourgous

and i like ponytails too... i have no idea why


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I like it when the girl puts the hair up in the front. Like its kind of fluffed up. That or just parted down the middle. I dont really care, just don't like extremely short or dreadlocks.

^^ yea thats very nice too


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Long & loose will always be my number one


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Depends on the girl. Generally, long loose is the one you can't go wrong with, though short loose can look sexy and cute as hell on certain girls, especially if it's messy.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I've been attracted to girls with super short hair lately.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

I used to have dreads! Check out my pics! lol
But yea it depends on the shape of their face.
But a pretty face can pull off any look.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

jessabones said:


> I used to have dreads! Check out my pics! lol
> But yea it depends on the shape of their face.
> But a pretty face can pull off any look.


You can actually pull of dreads pretty well, still not my preferred style though


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I seem to prefer the shorter styles these days.

Sori 4 big pics.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Long ponytail is so sexy to me


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Wish there were pics. I don't know what half of them mean. And too lazy to search.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> Which hairstyle do you find most beautiful on women?


 Holy hell! That's like asking me which kind of chocolate I like best. It's really super hard for a woman to turn me off with her hair. The most common female hairstyles almost always do nothing but compliment the fundamental beauty of the woman.

That said, I kind of gravitate to the ponytail, the bun and just about anything that pulls the hair back. I like to see the ears.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> I seem to prefer the shorter styles these days.


 You cheated. That is a nice style but she's so pretty her hair really doesn't matter.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You cheated. That is a nice style but she's so pretty her hair really doesn't matter.


True, but like all hair styles it depends on the face as to whether it works or not. She's just perfect though, ugh.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The pixie cut is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Any short hairstyle.

Went with chin length bob though, those are cute.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

It actually warms my heart to see that so many guys like women with short hair!
I personally love short hair too. People make it seem like all guys prefer long flowing hair on women.


----------

